# Temporary Folders



## madgusfilms (Dec 3, 2012)

*I'm pretty sure you can just delete 'Temporary Folders', but I wanted to confirm that it was okay.*
Certainly it should be an easy enough question to find an answer to!
But NO. Can't find it anywhere.
While I love the LR application, if you have any trouble you better hope it's not big because finding answers is difficult!

FIX YOUR 'LR HELP' section, ADOBE!!!!!

Still haven't found the confirmed answer, ANYONE?

Thanks


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, without having a clue what _*'TEMPORARY FOLDERS' *_ you're discussing, it's a bit hard to say.

Perhaps you might try renaming the  _*'TEMPORARY FOLDERS' *_ to something like _*'TEMPORARY FOLDERS'.BACKUP*_ ​and see if anything breaks.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 3, 2012)

Welcome to our forum.  What temporary folders are you referencing?  Lightroom does not create temporary folders that it does not clean up itself when it finishes.  Lightroom does make extensive use of system working storage (TMP) folder. but these are managed by the system or by LR and not you.  If you have any stray folders lying about, they may be because of an interrupted process or something unrelated to LR. 

So describe these temp folders before I tell you that it is OK to delete them


----------



## madgusfilms (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's a pic of where they are. I'm sure it's a glitch that they're  there, and that they're not needed, but I'd like to understand why they  are there, and if it means that something is not running properly. There  is typically one image(.CR2) in each folder.

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 4, 2012)

A really long shot - do you convert to DNG?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 4, 2012)

I think these are probably redundant files left over from some process (perhaps not even LR) that failed to complete properly.  As additional insurance, rename these as Brad recommended or create a folder and move them into the created folder.  Then reboot the computer. if some pig squeals, then you know the process that want these temporary files.  If not, then move them to the trash and let them rotate out of the HD.


----------



## madgusfilms (Dec 5, 2012)

No I don't. But there were some a while back that did when I didn't notice it happening. Thanks


----------



## madgusfilms (Dec 5, 2012)

Cheers


----------

